# Boot sizing question (also need thoughts to pick between 32 Lashed vs Nike Kaiju)



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

I bought a pair of Thirtytwo lashed online at Size 8.5 (normally I wear size 9 shoes), I've used many pairs of boots in the past and I've always used 8.5 and they always seemed to fit perfectly.

However, for this new pair of Lashed, I noticed several things:

1. the boot fits perfectly snug on my feet right now without any discomfort. However, I think they will pack out half a size over time and therefore I think I bought the boot 0.5 size too big?

2. there is some slight heel lift when I tried the boots on. Is this another indication of the boot being a bit too big? A lot of people on the Internet suggested getting J-bars to fix the situation, what do you guys think? 

3. i bought the boots for ~$105. But at the same time I found a pair of Nike Kaiju for $200 and I'm seriously debating on trying to sell the Lashed and getting the Kaiju. I'm worried that the Lashed is too soft and not as durable as the Kaiju. The Kaiju's are twice as expensive as the Lashed so I'm hesitant, but if the Kaijus will have much better performance for my riding (mostly pow, small cliff drops, and M-L kickers in the park) then I'd pick the Kaiju.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Littlebigdreams said:


> I bought a pair of Thirtytwo lashed* online *at Size 8.5 (normally I wear size 9 shoes), I've used many pairs of boots in the past and I've always used 8.5 and they always seemed to fit perfectly.
> 
> However, for this new pair of Lashed, I noticed several things:
> 
> ...


Stopped reading there. That's your problem.

Go into a shop and physically try the boots on. Boots vary from manufacturer to manufacturer, and sizes/fit will vary even within the same company. Boots will change within time as well. I had a buddy who bought a pair of Hails, and the next year bought another pair (same size) assuming they would fit the same, and they didn't. Burton had totally changed the way the boot fit.

Boots do not have "better performance". It is all subjective to what YOU as a rider like in a boot. FWIW, from what you've said, either the Lashed do not fit your foot well, or you did buy a size too big. 

Like I said, go to an actual shop and have someone competent fit you.


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

yeah I know that the best way is definitely going to a shop, unfortunately I just don't have the time to do it yet and was hoping for some kind of info on the forums =/


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Littlebigdreams said:


> yeah I know that the best way is definitely going to a shop, unfortunately I just don't have the time to do it yet and was hoping for some kind of info on the forums =/


Boots are the single most important piece of gear you will have. It's the only piece of equipment that physically touches you, so don't cut corners on it. 

Like I said earlier, it seems that the boots don't fit your personal foot that well, or you bought them slightly big. Maybe sizing down a 1/2-1 size would be better, but it's tough to gauge when you can't physically put your foot into the boot.

What you can do is go to a shop that has the 32 heat molding system, and have them heat mold your boots. The liner would expand to fit your foot more snugly, but if you bought them too big, they'll eventually pack out anyway, and you're foot will be swimming.

Where do you live?


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

First of all, thanks for the replies! 

I live in Vancouver and I'm not sure if shops still carry their molding equipment or have experienced staff around during the summer time? 

I agree, I think the Lashed that I bought are probably 0.5 size too big, considering the heel lift. Getting J-bars seems like a quick & dirty way to fix the situation but I should really find a pair of boots without any of those issues in the first place. Especially since the boots are still new and I got them at a pretty good discount (can't return them because I bought online in the States).


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

If it's an actual core shop, they should have the molding equipment and experienced staff year round. Obviously they will wind down a bit, but it's not like they stop employing people. Usually the people who are in the shops during the summer season are the more experienced people anyway.

I'm not too familiar with Vancouver, but I'm sure there are some solid shops to go to there. If not, go to The Circle in Whistler, and they will take care of you.


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

cool, thanks!


----------



## stevros48 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey guys.

I bought a new pair of 32 Lashed snowboard boots in size 10 and got them heat molded in store with toe caps.
They seem a good fit generally but I feel that even when I get into riding position my toes are a wee bit cramped )not curled).
I thought the idea was the toes should just touch then not touch once in ride position ,they feel slightly cramped from above as well.

So ive read a lot of reviews where guys are saying the 32 boots run small so you should just get your street shoe size....even 32 themselves claim this but when I was in the store they go off the brannock system and seem to religiously stick to the downsize rule and keep saying the boot will pack out.

Some say in recent seasons this is not true and some boot liners do not pack out as much as they used to especially 32.
Also the shop says there is no difference between the 10 and 10 and a half as its only differences in the lining shell and footbed.

They also mention if it doesn't work I can always get custom footbeds.

So if I am fitting a 10and a half in street shoe Brooks and an 11 in a Puma im just wondering should I just attempt a second toe cap heat mold or should I take em back and try the 10 and a half which they claim will be faaaar too big even though 32 company themselves claim these things are more true to size.
I haven't taken em up mountain yet so may be able to swap them.
Ive been using hire Burton 10s and 10 and a halfs ( are they bigger than 32 sizing? )

SO frustrating how there is so much conflicting info on snowboard boot fitting.
Any help from anyone who is using 32 Lashed 2012 or 13 boots would be greatly appreciated thanks !


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

stevros48 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I bought a new pair of 32 Lashed snowboard boots in size 10 and got them heat molded in store with toe caps.
> They seem a good fit generally but I feel that even when I get into riding position my toes are a wee bit cramped )not curled).
> ...


Go back to post #2 in this thread. Alkasquawlik is absolutely correct - there is really unlikely that you will get a reliable answer on boot fitting online.
Fit varies between model, manufacturers, model years, and even between different sizes for the same model in the same year. Most importantly it depends on the individual foot shape and there is *no way* to generalize. In my core (pun LOL) group of friends we ride multiple pairs Burton, Salomon, Vans, 32, and Ride boots and there is absolutely overall theme - some people upsize for Burton/Vans/32/Ride, some downsize; some find Vans run wide, others find they run narrow, etc.
The only general rule is that only trying them on (and sometimes even only riding them) will tell you whether a boot fits your foot.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

stevros48 said:


> Also the shop says there is no difference between the 10 and 10 and a half as its only differences in the lining shell and footbed.


BTW, that is false - the 32 Lashed have 1:1 lasting.


----------



## stevros48 (Aug 11, 2013)

So do you mean that the 10 and a half is different and that they wont pack out?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

stevros48 said:


> So do you mean that the 10 and a half is different and that they wont pack out?


No, it means that all sizes (including half-sizes) have different lasts/basic sizing.
For some models what your shop told you is accurate, i.e., the shell is the same for adjacent full- and half-size and the differences are the foot bed and liner. However, for boots with 1:1 lasting (like the 32 Lashed) the whole boot changes even between full- and half-sizes.


----------



## stevros48 (Aug 11, 2013)

So what about the pack out?

I have read that thirty two has allowed for that and that their liners wont pack out like boots used to?
Its frustrating that the companys don't list the length of what each boot is in cm and the general comments are boots should feel slightly uncomfortable in the shop but I know a lot of guys who are 15 to 20 year boarders and they say if its not comfy in the shop its not going to be on the mountain.

I don't know why boot fitting stores even bother with the brannock devices ,I mean if thirty twos sizes are running 1 to 1 and a half sizes smaller than say DC or NIKE.

All I know is that after heat molding with toe caps I was supposed to have more room in toe area and I don't believe its made any difference so I wonder if its a footbed problem or simply I need to upsize?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

stevros48 said:


> So what about the pack out?
> 
> I have read that thirty two has allowed for that and that their liners wont pack out like boots used to?


Short answer: They may pack out for you may not pack out. 

Every boot packs out - some more than others, but it also depends on the rider and usage. Heat moldable models tend to pack out a little bit less.




stevros48 said:


> Its frustrating that the companys don't list the length of what each boot is in cm and the general comments are boots should feel slightly uncomfortable in the shop but I know a lot of guys who are 15 to 20 year boarders and they say if its not comfy in the shop its not going to be on the mountain.


It might be frustrating, but it is just the way it is - because it is not just about size, but mostly about the shape of your foot. Feet are so different that it is virtually impossible to generalize on fit - that is why there really is no alternative to trying a bunch of different models in person.



stevros48 said:


> I don't know why boot fitting stores even bother with the brannock devices ,I mean if thirty twos sizes are running 1 to 1 and a half sizes smaller than say DC or NIKE.


The point is that with the sizing device you can rule out boots/sizes that will definitely not fit. However, just because the sizing is correct, does not mean the boots will fit correctly - see above.


----------



## stevros48 (Aug 11, 2013)

*update*

Well i went back to store today and they were ok to swap the 10 for the 10.5 ...it did feel better in the toe area on my big toe ...had to tighten the inner liner and no heat molding required so only time will tell....the sales guy said i should still be good for 2 seasons minimum as i only ride no more than 20 days a season...hope to get up more next year...
.about 90% of people who reviwed 32 lasched online say they fit true to street shoe size.i


----------



## stevros48 (Aug 11, 2013)

The worst that can happen is that it packs out a bit too much and someone gets a bargain from me 2nd hand. Id rather have a boot thats comfortable. The 10s were heat molded and they feel a bit cramped at toe.whereas 10.5s are still close to toes but not as much. I think that lies in the footbed....the bootfitter at store said it was close but he wouldnt want me to go into an 11 an i would agree ....will give you guys an update once i use them a few times up the mountain and hope i can help someone with similar questions with 32 lashed who reads these forums.


----------

